# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Конвертирование В FLV

## narimantagiev

Народ может кто то встречался с такой проблемой может нет, но нужно переконвертировать видео в FLV БЕЗ ПОТЕРИ КАЧЕСТВА, я перепробовал все что нашел не знаю чем еще можно попробовать кто знает подскажите очень нужно

----------


## Nastya777

AVS Converter

----------


## narimantagiev

сейчас попробую

----------


## alb12

Вопрос для многих юзеров больной. Мой выбор - XviD4PSP 6.03. Причем по целому ряду причин. Подробно об этом я написал в своем блоге: http://lifejoker-2009.blogspot.com/2...d4psp-603.html

----------


## Chtak

так просто в другой формат конвертируй, качество оставляй как есть

----------

